# Clear Creek is NOT Closed!!



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

Just in case you miss it in the other thread, Clear Creek is not closed, at least not the section most of us are missing, Rock Rock.

I drove the canyon tonight after work and the only part that is closed in from the intersection of 119 to I-70. So if you want to run from Kermits you are up for a long shuttle, everything below that is accessible.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Uh, although certainly more descriptive right now, I don't think Rock Rock is a run. Secondly, the lower section isn't closed now, but it's closing next week.


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the proof read, should have read Black Rock.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Rock Rock is what we call black rock at 150 cfs. It might be all we get on clear creek this year.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Pssshhh, I've ran Kermits to Golden at 150!


Ok I'm lying but it was 170 no joking!


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

As of May 13 - entire canyon will closed. I have been writing to TV stations all week - Channel 4 finally came out today and interviewed Bart and myself. 10pm news tonight. They are trying to help.


----------

